# Exhaust tips for OEM 750



## trailrabbit (May 5, 2016)

Does anybody make a billet tip replacement for stock Brute 750 exhaust? I see EHS has them listed but the 'store' button on that page no longer works so I assume they ran out and don't plan on making any more..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure you can get an OEM replacement, but I'm not sure if anyone else makes an aftermarket replacement. You may could retro fit one from an HMF???


----------



## trailrabbit (May 5, 2016)

Well I guess it would depend if the 3 bolt holes line up. Maybe somebody with an HMF could check? I also see billet tips all over ebay for the stock Teryx 750 exhaust but no mention if they fit the brute.. likely a different muffler I guess.


----------



## RobertHeltoro (Sep 20, 2015)

The eBay tip for for the 750 teryx will fit. I have one on my 2016 brute. Gives it a nice deep rumble without being loud.


----------



## RobertHeltoro (Sep 20, 2015)

trailrabbit said:


> Well I guess it would depend if the 3 bolt holes line up. Maybe somebody with an HMF could check? I also see billet tips all over ebay for the stock Teryx 750 exhaust but no mention if they fit the brute.. likely a different muffler I guess.


Same bolt pattern. It WILL fit the brute


----------



## RobertHeltoro (Sep 20, 2015)

Billet exhaust too for teryx


----------



## RobertHeltoro (Sep 20, 2015)

Works great


----------



## RobertHeltoro (Sep 20, 2015)

I used this one


----------



## trailrabbit (May 5, 2016)

That's awesome thanks for the 'tip'. :wink2:

I actually sold my exhaust and went with a full set of Empire duals, but I will pass that onto my buddy that bought it. :grin2:


----------



## Tmurphy91 (5 mo ago)

Just out of curiosity to Robert, I’m new to the forum and just recently purchased a 21 brute 750 and blithe the tip you showed, my question is should I have to run a fuel optimizer with the tip or no due to not replacing entire exhaust


----------

